# Grinding noise from the front



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Guys!
I have app. 24k on my x-trail, and recently I noticed a grinding noise coming from the front. It more notticable on app. 60 km/hr range than it goes away. It sounds like an old car's speedometer cable or something like it. 
Also there was another noise before this noise, and it sounded like a dirt got stuck in between rotor and brake pads.
Anybody had this problems?
I also have idling problem on start ups, "very rarely".
Nice weekend people!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jack,
Could you please be careful?
you have posted the above message in two other threads already.

I guess that was a mistake/misunderstanding on your part 
(those other postings will be deleted)

Later,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Off-topic*

Hi Marc,

Congratulations on becoming a mod of the exy's 

I have only just noticed that.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jack,

My first suggestion to you would be to remove the brake pads and give them a good clean, see if that solves the problem.

I don't expect your brake pads to be worn-out already, as they should last you up to 50,000kms.

There is a post on a DIY brake pads removal in this forum which you may find helpful.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks, Jalal, but I think this is a different problem. However I didn't have this problem on the weekend, but I'll keep an ear on it, if it comes back I'll take it to the service and see what day say first. 




aussietrail said:


> Jack,
> 
> My first suggestion to you would be to remove the brake pads and give them a good clean, see if that solves the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi ValBoo, haven't been around for a while and I lost may way. I was confused to see a few different threads, and posted on others too I guess.
T.C.



ValBoo said:


> Jack,
> Could you please be careful?
> you have posted the above message in two other threads already.
> 
> ...


----------

